# Hello. TTC, 2nd month. Possible pregnancy? What were your symptoms?



## deboisinlove (Dec 14, 2009)

This is long- so fastforward to the end if you please!

Hello. My name is Deborah and I'm new here; I haven't figured out if I've posted this in the right section since I have not one, but two questions that are a little bit different. You'll probably see me around a lot since I'm a very inquisitive person and have a lot to continue to learn.









So; this is my second cycle TTC. I didn't start tracking my periods until I was trying. The one cycle I had was around 33 days, but it could have been that long since I was anticipating a positive pregnancy test, but did not get one.

Anyways, I assumed it was 28 days. My last period was November 25th. That means I would be ovulating around the 9th, and be expecting my period the 22nd. I BD on the 7th, 8th, and 9th.

If my cycle was 33 days, I would get my period on the 27th, and ovulate on the 14th.

However on the 10th, I ended up getting fertility CM, It was EWCM to be exact. It was watery but also stretch and sticky, so I BD some more.

Anyways, starting the very next morning I had slight twinges in my abdomen, and today have had some slight tightness and cramping in my uterus. This only happens around my period, and I am not expecting it for a while. Its been here all day and the tightness has not yet gone away...

I'm waiting 10 days to test, but was curious what all of you think about this, possible?

What have you experienced when you THOUGHT you were pregnant, but then ended up getting a false test?









If you've been pregnant, how many DPO did you start getting symptoms? What were they?

Any information on symptoms, and etc would be very very helpful. I hope this journey isn't long for me, but we shall see!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Physically you cannot get symptoms earlier than 3dpo that are ACTUAL pregnancy symptoms. Until implantation happens (which cannot happen before 2dpo as the little zygote is not developed enough to do so, then you need the time for your body to realize it is pregnant and start producing the hormones) your body does not know it is even pregnant. For most women this does not actually even take place until 7-10dpo.

What it sounds more like to me is that you are actually Oing today or soon, many many women get cramping around O time.

The reason you would get EWCM on the 10th and not O until today (or possibly tomorrow yet) is because EWCM comes BEFORE O actually happens and generally clears up on the day of O (in the ideal situation but most women are far from ideal right?)

Now, myself I started getting severe morning sickness as of 5dpo... and actually tested positive at 6dpo (as was confirmed by ultrasound) but that is EXTREMELY rare. I know my chances of that happening next time I get pregnant are pretty much slip to none... the majority of women who get pregnant do not actually get pregnancy symptoms until well after their period is missed and they get the BFP. Everything before then can be attributed to increase in progesterone (which happens during your luteal phase whether or not you are pregnant)

This includes (but is not limited to):
Nausea
Headaches
Fatigue
Sore breasts
Increased Blood Flow (darker veins, bloody gums)
Cramps
Backache

All of those can be attributed to pre-AF progesterone... or to pregnancy. And not having had them before does not mean that suddenly having them means you are pregnant.

As horribly frustrating as it is... there is no way to know whether or not you are pregnant until you have a positive test (urine or blood) or an ultrasound after 5-6 weeks of pregnancy (1-2 weeks after AF was due) which can tell you so.


----------



## deboisinlove (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for your reply,

Well if I did ovulate on the 9th, today would be 5DPO if I'm doing my math right. So I guess its possible to be getting some symptoms- I did look up some stories and most people said they started feeling symptoms around their missed period, but others did say they felt "different" 3+DPO.

Its such a pain that aunt flow, pregnancy, and ovulation symptoms all tend to be similar. I wish out bodies could spell things out more clearly, but I suppose its probably too early to tell either way.

I'm assuming that how I felt was due to upcoming ovulation? It was just a little confusing since I haven't been paying this close attention to my body until recently.

As for the EWCM, I only had it for about 24 hours at the most. I noticed it and had sex the same night and it dried up. I didn't have any more abnormal CM until last night when I had a lot of watery, but creamy. It was a little weirdly colored so If im not pregnant, and the back ache and cramping doesn't go away I will talk to my doctor.

I spoke to my friend since shes around my same size, I've been underweight my whole life and doctors found nothing so just assumed I have a fast metabolism. I hope this doesn't affect the pregnancy and isn't unhealthy. When doing research I found that skinny women can still get pregnant, its just suggested you gain 10+ extra pounds on top of the recommendation.

Anyways, she was pregnant and miscarried at 7 weeks. At about 2 weeks pregnant she started having excruciating hip pains, sciatica, slight headaches, and so on. So I really guess it depends.

Thanks so much for your time and answer! I will keep posted and hope to see you around, my appology for the super long response!


----------

